# Mike update . . .



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, Mike has been with us now for almost three weeks. He's put on a few pounds, just had dental surgery on Monday to remove a broken molar, couple of other teeth, and receive a teeth cleaning, and is just about to finish up with his 2nd round of wormer. He's starting to discover belly rubs and occasionally tries to play with one of the others. He absolutely loves food, chasing/retrieving a ball (any type of ball, it doesn't matter), and water. I swear this dog can smell water, whether it be a mud puddle, pond, or when we get close to the house returning from a walk the syrup kettle. He is an absolute love and we are so happy he has joined our family. 

A few pictures of Mike with his brothers Buddy & Joey & sister Summer:


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new boy. Such nice family photos!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The kettle swimming pool made me laugh out loud! Nice photos of your expanded family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Love the pics of your beautiful family-they sure look happy!!

It is so heartwarming to hear and see how well Mike is doing!!

Keep more updates coming! Mike and you both got very lucky!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love your pool! I am glad Mike is doing so well.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok...all the dogs on GRF are going to want syrup kettles to play in now. Wonderful fur family....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that's a happy dog!


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

What a happy crew! They all deserve the good life - water, balls and designer vests. So happy Mike is fitting right in.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy things are going so well! What a handsome bunch you have there!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your new family member. He is so cute!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great photos Terry, my lab was a "divining rod dog" she could sniff water out anywhere. Loved rolling in some of the stinkiest muckiest water sometimes. Glad to see everyone doing so well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pictures!! I love the swimming pool!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That sure is a glorious looking crew you have. All smiles and looking for the ball - just adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Mike. He is so handsome and love how he is coming out of his shell to play with the other pups. Great pool for the pups. Give him a big hug.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I am laughing right now because the syrup kettle is not meant to be a pool for the dogs as I am/was wanting to put a pump in it to make a water feature out of it--it's in our side yard where the dogs do not normally have free run. We are planning on getting a kiddie pool for them when it warms up a little more here. And Mike is the only one who has even attempted to get in it, the others have just used it to drink out of.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you and Mike. God bless you!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so glad Mike's with you guys.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I like Mike, what a good, strong name. And love the kettle. Penny won't be satisfied with the birdbath anymore. Great looking crew!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mike looks great and so very happy and at home with his brothers and sister.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

I just love your pictures!

Mike surely hasn't wasted any time making himself at home!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike looks years younger than he did in your original pictures. TLC and a good home have done him wonders. How old do you think he is?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Some new pics of Mike . . .*

A few recent pictures of Mike who continues to become more at home here at the farm and comfortable around us. He now comes to us regularly for attention, he has filled out great, and his coat has just gotten more and more beautiful--he is our big, red boy! Vet still thinks he is between 10-12 years (probably closer to 10 based on how this big guy moves when chasing and swimming after balls


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike is so cute!! especially in the "pool"!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike is absolutely gorgeous!:smooch:
His wonderful new life certainly is reflected in his outer self.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike is so adorable and he sure found the perfect home with you and your Hubby!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great shots of your pups! He sure is one happy looking guy! What is a kettle swimming pool. Whatever it is, looks my my dogs would LOVE it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mike is a handsome hunk and he looks so happy!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike looks so happy at the farm. I see the dogs have lots of cool dirt to lie in. 
Bet thats fun when it rains.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mike looks great, he's come along beautifully, really looks happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

What is the name of your other Golden Ret. in the picture!!??


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We are presently expanding our master bedroom, mostly to accommodate all the four legged kids as we can't get out of bed without stepping on a dog bed or on one of them. The dirt you see in the latter pictures is due to the building of the foundation. After the room is finished, I will attempt to plant some various plants and see if I can keep them out of it (LOL); in the meanwhile, they are loving the black dirt! Jesse and Summer decided to get the zoomies through it, afterwards which they had a wrestling match.

The other dog in the latter picture is Rosie; in the first pictures w/ the syrup kettle, the other dog in most of the pictures is Joey. The syrup kettle isn't actually a pool, although Mike likes to think of it as his personal pool; it actually was used to make syrup in at one time. I will eventually be making it a water feature in our side yard that the dogs do not normally have access to.

Thanks everyone for the compliments of Mike--he is a real joy and has brought many a smile to Jim and I.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Thanks for the explanation!! Rosie, Summer, Jessie, Joey and Mike are all beautiful!
I love the idea of the syrup kettle becoming a water feature! HOW neat!
Just so it can still be used by the dogs!!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like I need to put the dirty jeans on, and head out to the farm!


----------

